
The C++ Lands Map - kqr2
http://alenacpp.blogspot.com/2009/06/c.html
======
ableal
I thought the upper left corner said "Programmers _cat_ each other here" -
it's merely _eat_ , though ...

(Sucker for maps, as in <http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/> \- have a couple
of hours free, if you're also vulnerable.)

And, hey, we also need an update for this: <http://xkcd.com/256/> . Using a
2007 map in 2009 is apt to end badly.

